# TX: Chocolate MH HRCH



## laurendaniel1995 (Jun 3, 2015)

Storm is standing at stud in Lufkin,Tx

HRCH Gator Point Magnum Force Storm MH

*OFA Hips: *LR-184192E26M-VPI
*OFA Elbow: *LR-EL45058M26-VPI
*CNM: *Clear
*EIC: *Clear
*AKC reg: *SR44676703

Sire: GRHRCH Gator PT'S Magnum Gentle Ben MH***QAA

Dam: 
Labrador retriever Pedigree of 
HR Gator Pts Golly Miss Dolly





Requirements: 
OFA
recent brucellosis test 
AKC registration 

STUD FEE: $750

CONTACT:

936-366-5668


----------

